# New leach field tile on the market



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, I know the basics about septic systems, but that’s it. Not my niche. 

Supply house is now stocking these things. No sand/pea stone needed, far more efficient apparently?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Interesting..
I don’t and haven’t done a lot of septics either, but it’s nice to see different concepts onto the market.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Basically corrugated with styrofoam packing nuts encased in a black plastic netting.

I didn’t think to ask at the time if they can be used for both traditional and/or engineered septics.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its to hold the bio mass that breaks down the sewage, it needs a place to live and that stuff is light and portable..but with anything new it may work in a lab but not real life...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Basically corrugated with styrofoam packing nuts encased in a black plastic netting.
> 
> I didn’t think to ask at the time if they can be used for both traditional and/or engineered septics.





Seems like it would work and be cheaper/easier than gravel. But I would think if the ground got real soupy those would float up!!! lolz That would be a major failure. I could see those rising to the surface over 20 years in an always wet yard.




What do you think the difference between an engineered and traditional septic system is?


To me engineered just means they hired an engineer. Traditional is when the septic installer guesstimates or maybe does some perc test and math to figure out how much leach field to install. Maybe by engineered you mean fancy dosing systems?








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Seems like it would work and be cheaper/easier than gravel. But I would think if the ground got real soupy those would float up!!! lolz That would be a major failure. I could see those rising to the surface over 20 years in an always wet yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are getting confused....an engineered septic system is one drawn up by a engineer....period..it can be anything from a conventional system to a turkey mound or any other combination of newer technologies depending on the situation...
if someone installs a system thats not engineered..then it is just that....it can work just fine, but more and more banks and municipalities want engineered systems so they know they will work correctly...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Seems like it would work and be cheaper/easier than gravel. But I would think if the ground got real soupy those would float up!!! lolz That would be a major failure. I could see those rising to the surface over 20 years in an always wet yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a high water table in most areas around here so much of the time the country requires an engineered septic, also called a mound system because the leech field is above the ground in an eyesore mound in your front or back yard. A typical engineered septic runs about $30k. Plus upkeep of the pumps between the two tanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> .......
> To me engineered just means they hired an engineer. ..........
> .







ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you are getting confused....an engineered septic system is one drawn up by a engineer....period..it can be anything from a conventional system to a turkey mound or any other combination of newer technologies depending on the situation...
> if someone installs a system thats not engineered..then it is just that....it can work just fine, but more and more banks and municipalities want engineered systems so they know they will work correctly...





The first sentence in my explanation was that it just means they hired an engineer. Yes I included an example of how a non engineered septic might be built but I wasn't pigeonholing anything.













.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> The first sentence in my explanation was that it just means they hired an engineer. Yes I included an example of how a non engineered septic might be built but I wasn't pigeonholing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you install baseboard heat?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Ok, I know the basics about septic systems, but that’s it. Not my niche.
> 
> Supply house is now stocking these things. No sand/pea stone needed, far more efficient apparently?


That design has been around for years. We install chamber systems, much better in my opinion.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> do you install baseboard heat?



I don't install baseboard heat regularly but I have installed it with some of our heating guys before. If it's a reno my boss will do some math to figure out about how much we need. If it's too hot we may throttle it down or even rip off some aluminum fins(unusual).


If it's newcon than it is typically mathed out by an _*Engineer *_and would then be considered an _*Engineered System*_. Usually they spec in a little extra and we end up throttling it down too. And sometimes they spec too little and we have to add some fin tube.



Coincidentally we recently hired a local kid who completed college with some sort of engineering degree so I guess all of our systems will be engineered systems going forward.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I don't install baseboard heat regularly but I have installed it with some of our heating guys before. If it's a reno my boss will do some math to figure out about how much we need. If it's too hot we may throttle it down or even rip off some aluminum fins(unusual).
> 
> 
> If it's newcon than it is typically mathed out by an _*Engineer *_and would then be considered an _*Engineered System*_. Usually they spec in a little extra and we end up throttling it down too. And sometimes they spec too little and we have to add some fin tube.
> ...


 ok , the point I was going to make is , after so many years of doing heat, one should be able to size up the amount of baseboard for a house or small building without needing and engineer and have the house or building be properly heated...
same with septic systems...the guy building them for 30 years doesnt need an engineer to design a system for him..
now that not to say there arent some exotic installations on both the heat and septic that would warrant an engineer...
you dont need an engineer to design any plumbing your gona do?? well I hope not...:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok , the point I was going to make is , after so many years of doing heat, one should be able to size up the amount of baseboard for a house or small building without needing and engineer and have the house or building be properly heated...
> same with septic systems...the guy building them for 30 years doesnt need an engineer to design a system for him..
> now that not to say there arent some exotic installations on both the heat and septic that would warrant an engineer...
> you dont need an engineer to design any plumbing your gona do?? well I hope not...:vs_laugh:





I agree. Pretty easy to eyeball most things once you've done it for a number of years.








.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Around here all septic systems are designed by and engineer and then approved by DEM. Conventional systems are becoming rare. Most now are bottomless sandfilter systems. I believe those things in the pictures are the equivalent of the biomass filters that are installed here. I could be mistaken but I've seen many systems being installed as we work on rough for new homes. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> Around here all septic systems are designed by and engineer and then approved by DEM. Conventional systems are becoming rare. Most now are bottomless sandfilter systems. I believe those things in the pictures are the equivalent of the biomass filters that are installed here. I could be mistaken but I've seen many systems being installed as we work on rough for new homes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk







It all depends on the local geography. "Local" being a relative word. Just in one town you could have some people with hard pack clay who have to pay for triaxles of fill and down the street you could have a yard that only has 50' of leach field and has been working for 100 years.


I think you'll find that where perc rates are higher it's more freeballing it and when you have low perc rates they hire engineers for everything.








.


----------

